# Kupferschienen Gebogen Lagerware?



## de vliegende hollander (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

Kenn jemand ein Lieferant der gebogene Kupferschienen als lagerware hat?
Maß 5x10mm und 10x30mm

Zum beispiel 90° Winkel , und so weiter

Diese will ich in mein fall verwenden und erweitern
https://www.rittal.com/de-de/produc...1/PGR3664ZUBEHOER1/PRO15700?variantId=9661230

und dan hab ich vor eine Anschluss per Kupferschiene auf die Montageplatte zu machen.

Von Rittal hab ich auch zur verwendung die Kupferrollen und lamellierte Kufperschienen im Auge.
Aber es gibt bestimmt auch was von der Stange.

Weiß da jemand was?

Grüß Bram


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2021)

So kleine CU-Schienen biegt man selbst.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Februar 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> So kleine CU-Schienen biegt man selbst.



Wir haben leider kein Biegemachine. Sprich, Werkzeug.  Einfaches Gerät wäre ein Alternative


----------



## knabi (24 Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich kenne keinen Lieferanten, der solche "Formteile" für Cu-Schienen anbietet oder vorrätig hat. Diese Winkel etc. sind eigentlich immer Sonderanfertigung, da unterschiedliche Lochdurchmesser / Anzahl der Löcher / Länge der Schenkel usw. usw.

Da ist es wahrscheinlich hilfreicher, einen Verteilungsbauer / Schaltschrankbauer anzufragen, der fertigt das dann an.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (24 Februar 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> So kleine CU-Schienen biegt man selbst.


Mein Altgeselle hätte vor 30 Jahren zu mir gesagt "...das biegen wir über eine Bordsteinkante!" ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Mein Altgeselle hätte vor 30 Jahren zu mir gesagt "...das biegen wir über eine Bordsteinkante!" ...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger




Genau, dann hat man auch gleich einen schönen Radius


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Februar 2021)

Ich hab am Freitag ein Termin ausgemacht bei Greiner Schaltanlagen.

Thema Rittal Versus maß Kupferverarbeitung


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> "...das biegen wir über eine Bordsteinkante!" ...


Wenn man 90° Winkel benötigt, kann sich das Finden geeigneter Bordsteinkanten schon etwas schwierig gestalten. Oder man muss die Kanten ausbauen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn man 90° Winkel benötigt, kann sich das Finden geeigneter Bordsteinkanten schon etwas schwierig gestalten. Oder man muss die Kanten ausbauen?



Mit dem Bordstein soweit es geht vorbiegen, dann mit der Leitplanke den Rest erledigen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Februar 2021)

Also Bordsteinkante, Leitplanke,,,

Ist das jetzt die deutsche gründlichkeit?


----------



## Heinileini (24 Februar 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die deutsche gründlichkeit?


JA, inkl. deutscher TeamArbeit (in diesem Fall sogar WeisswurstÄquator-übergreifend!) und deutscher Improvisation (von den Ossis abgeguckt) und nicht zuletzt deutscher KompromissFähigkeit (?).
Aber das weisst Du doch alles selbst, Bram! Du steckst doch auch mittendrin. Oder hast Du Dein HomeOffice im Wohnwagen irgendwo an der heimatlichen Küste?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2021)

> von den Ossis abgeguckt


Genau richtig, 
wir haben mal in Magdeburg ein Werk für Fruchtsäfte aufgebaut. Da haben wir ( also südlich vom WW-Äquator ) dann auch gelernt,
dass man mit ganz wenig ganz viel machen kann. Erster Anlaufpunkt wenn man Ersatzteile gebraucht hat war der Schrottcontainer
im Hof bzw. die abgewrackten Altanlagen in der Scheune.

Und es hat auch funktioniert, nicht mal schlechter oder langsamer


----------



## winnman (24 Februar 2021)

Brauchst nur einen Schraubstock und so was https://www.amazon.de/Pro-Lift-Werk...-Biegevorrichtung-Formen-Bieger/dp/B07Z65WZK2 bitte das nicht als Werbung verstehen, war der 1. link


----------



## knabi (25 Februar 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Also Bordsteinkante, Leitplanke,,,
> 
> Ist das jetzt die deutsche gründlichkeit?



Zu unserer Ehrenrettung sei gesagt, auch damals hatten wir schon so ein Teil hier bzw. einen Vorgänger: BLS-120 - Stromschienenbearbeitungszentrum - Intercable
Und außerdem hat ein Bordstein ja immer mindestens 3 rechte Winkel, irgendeiner davon wird schon erreichbar sein :




Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (25 Februar 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Brauchst nur einen Schraubstock und so was https://www.amazon.de/Pro-Lift-Werk...-Biegevorrichtung-Formen-Bieger/dp/B07Z65WZK2 bitte das nicht als Werbung verstehen, war der 1. link


Ja, so was hatten wir auch auf verschiedenen Baustellen im Einsatz. Allerdings braucht es dafür eine wirklich stabile Befestigung und ein gutes Frühstück vorher, wenn dicke Schienen gebogen werden sollen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich hab am Freitag ein Termin ausgemacht bei Greiner Schaltanlagen.
> 
> Thema Rittal Versus maß Kupferverarbeitung



Die schnelle Art und weise ist ausgemacht worden.
Biegen nach Skizzen.. Gut und Günstig

Offtopic, wie mach ich das Thema zum gelöst?.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Februar 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Offtopic, wie mach ich das Thema zum gelöst?.



Drücke einfach bei der gewünschten Antwort auf "hilfreichste Antwort"


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Drücke einfach bei der gewünschten Antwort auf "hilfreichste Antwort"
> Anhang anzeigen 53136



ich danke dir


----------



## PN/DP (26 Februar 2021)

Hallo Bram, Du darfst auch Deine eigene Antwort #16 oder #7 als "hilfreichste Antwort" markieren


----------

